

Show HN: Online Ping, Traceroute, WHOIS lookup, DNS lookup and much more - alibeylee
http://iptools.ws/

======
auscompgeek
Fancy. One thing though: ahbl.org shut down a couple of months ago.

~~~
alibeylee
Thanks a lot. I removed ahbl.org.

